# Cornsnake morph guides?



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm looking to expand my knowledge in the area of corn morphs and was wondering if anyone can recommend any websites books that give accurate definitions of morphs and perhaps more information on corn genetics.
Any help greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Give www.ratsnakefoundation.org a try they have got a cornsnake forum and morph guides.

Rob


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

also Iansvivarium has a good corn morph guide


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Charles Pritzels Corn Morph Guide costs about £10.40 including shipping from the US and is the best book out there on corn morphs & genetics


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

this is one of the best sites i know of for cornsnake morphs .... :whistling2:

Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum • Cornsnake colour and pattern morphs

:2thumb:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree, although I'm not so sure about the owner


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Blackecho said:


> I agree, although I'm not so sure about the owner


i heard he's a really nice bloke


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Charles Pritzels Corn Morph Guide costs about £10.40 including shipping from the US and is the best book out there on corn morphs & genetics


Do you know where I can order that from at all? Doesn't appear to be in stock on amazon.. 



eeji said:


> this is one of the best sites i know of for cornsnake morphs .... :whistling2:
> 
> Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum • Cornsnake colour and pattern morphs
> 
> :2thumb:



Kudos, that's a good morph guide! :notworthy:

Thanks all, keep 'em coming if anyone knows of any others! : victory:


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Cornsnake Morph Guide (tm)

You can only get it from this site in the US, but it's cheap inc shipping and Charles is very good. My 2007 edition went missing in the post and he sent me another copy free!


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

Ahhh awesome! Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

it's not a very good quality book though so pick the option that says to have it laminated. mine came with the edge all broken. 

ian's vivarium is the best morph guide online, comprehensive and up to date including the new tessera morph.

Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum • Cornsnake colour and pattern morphs


----------



## amazonya (Oct 26, 2008)

Also once you join the forum, the guys on there really know their stuff! There's a 'real time' chat on their and ive had some very interesting discussions regarding genetics and breeding projects.


----------

